# Mules?



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Anyone use a mule to protect the goats at night? I'm considering one as a ranch equine and pleasure mount. I am curious if it can also double as a guardian. I know they can be quite aggressive if threatened and there's a lot of large predators around here.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've never heard of a mule being used as a guardian, but from my understanding, they still hold on to that resentment/dislike of canine and big cats...so it may work, depending on the mules personality and how well it bonds with the goats.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

We have a gelded donkey here as a guardian at our farm. He does not like dogs or coyotes, and quite frankly will, without a doubt, take care of any animal that comes into 'his' territory....and that includes the goats he's supposed to be guarding. In the end, it's worked out all right. The goats live in their own field in the center of his field so they are very safe. 

But, if you want to purchase an equine as a guardian, make sure it will get along with your animals. If I were to try it all over again, I would probably purchase a baby jenny and raise her with my goats. That way, the donkey would see the goats as their family, not as their competition. 

I assume that mules would be very much the same, as they're half donkey.


----------

